# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Parabens ao reefforum....

## Paulo Bravo

Deixo aqui publicamente os meus parabens pelo exelente dia e evento que me proporçionaram,estava tudo muito bem organizado.Só nós (aquariofilistas)sabemos o quanto satisfatorio é quando se esta rodeado de tanta gente que gosta do que a gente gosta,conheçi menbros que ainda nao tinha tido a oportunidade de conheçer ,trocaram-se ideias enfim,....um dia dos mais que bem passado.
Os convidados foram magnificos,e o Gustavo Duarte foi muito bom e o Calvo com a sua boa e grande disposiçao contagia qualquer um.
E o mais importante de tudo os parabens a organizaçao que trabalhou e BEM para que tudo isto pode-se ser concretizado,o meu grande obrigado 
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva,

Estou com o Paulo, o evento foi muuuuito bom, parabéns pela organização e escolha dos convidados!!! Gostei especialmente de ouvir o Gustavo Duarte.

----------


## António Paes

Parabéns aos organizadores do 2º aniversário do Reefforum, aos incansáveis de sempre.




> Gostei especialmente de ouvir o Gustavo Duarte.


Eu gostei de todos, mas realmente o que se conseguiu ouvir melhor foi o Gustavo, pois o microfone do Anthony e do Eric deviam ter o volume muito baixo e era bastante complicado de os conseguir ouvir para quem estava mais cá para trás.

António

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Acredito plenamente que tenha sido fantástico, agora só falta mesmo umas fotos para quem não pode estar presente poder partilhar essa grande festa.
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Para além dos meus parabéns ao Reefforum, o meu muito sincero OBRIGADO principalmente ao Júlio Macieira, ao João Monteiro e ao  João Ribeiro. (desculpem se me estou a esquecer de alguém)  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Dia excelente, companhia ... ainda melhor.

Só tenho pena que tenha acabado tão depressa.

As boas notícias é que tenho 5 ... leram bem 5 casstes de 90 minutos cheias com as palestras e workshop para mais tarde recordar.
Na próxima segunda-feira vou começar a editá-las.

O que me dizem a fazer uma venda simbólica e reverter o lucro a favor do Reeffórum?


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Inadvertidamente abri um novo post na área da organização do Evento que peço que apaguem. Aqui fica o seu conteúdo:




> Olá a todos,
> 
> Se me permitirem, gostaria de poder ser eu o primeiro a dar os Parabéns à Equipa que possibilitou a realização deste Evento! Sem dúvida, pelo seu conteúdo, o melhor que vi até hoje. 
> 
> Gostaria que estivessem estado no CCB 500 pessoas, mas se isso não foi possível, apenas os 418 que não foram é que ficaram a perder. Perderam não só um dia de excelente convívio, mas acima de tudo, na minha opinião uma oprtunidade única de conviver e privar com 3 dos mais ilustres aquarófilos (e não só) de todo o mundo.
> 
> Penso que todos aprendemos um bocadinho (talvez até muito) com o Evento de hoje e por isso aqui fica o meu grande OBRIGADO!
> 
> Abraço,
> ...

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- O workshop foi fantástico, ver os "carniceiros" a fazerem mudas  :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O evento foi MUITO BOM!
- Boa Organização
- Sala excelente
- Boa Tradução, pelo que me foi dito

- Excelente qualidade das palestras:
. Gustavo Duarte _ Gostei do discurso simples, da audácia de questionar os mitos, da vontade de inovar e da preocupação ecológolica e do entusiasmo com que espalha a mensagem. Aprendi que os dogmas tantas vezes repetidos em revistas e foruns famosos não são por essa razão verdades demonstradas. A demostração ( medida cientificamente e não apenas observada empiricamente por alguem famoso ou muito experiente) de que a taxa de fotosintese é similar com lampadas de 6500 K ou com lampadas de 20000 K caracteriza uma nova abordagem á aquariofila, mais rigorosa, mais cientifica e mais isenta. Estou seguro que ouviremos falar muito do Professor Gustavo nos proximos anos.

.Eric Boerneman_ Gostei do rigor cientifico perfeitamente casado com a aplicação pratica no hobby e não apenas incursões academicas eruditas para impressionar .Gostei  da fabulosa apresentação da palestra, o melhor registro a que já assisti no hobby , com um equilibrio perfeito entre ciênçia e prática aquariofila. Aprendi que ao contrario do que se lê na maioria dos artigos e comentários que o escumador nos aquarios médios e grandes não contribui significativamente para a oxigenação da água. Esta informação vai fazer com que o desligue mais vezes e durante periodos mais prolongados, quando alimento os peixes e corais. A sua humildade quando me convidou para dar uma opinião sobre as lâminas de cortes histologicos revela grandeza , tanto mais que eu nunca tinha visto um corte de tecido de coral ao microscopio.

.Anyhony Calfo_ Nascido para ensinar! Uma dinamica e um discurso fantasticos e motivadores. Não precisa de se esforçar muito para mostrar o seu vasto conhecimento. Simples e naturalmente existe em cada palavra ou gesto. Tem também uma perpectiva muito realista do hobby.


O que eu gostava que tivesse sido diferente:
- Gostava que o evento tivesse tido uma assistênçia muito maior ( como é possivel que num universo de 2500 membros , com uma qualidade tão grande e dificilmente repetida de oradores e num local tão central e aprazível , tivessem apenas comparecido 80 membros)
- Gostava que tivessem existido mais perguntas e debate.( da minha parte eu exagerei  :Whistle:  mas estes acontecimentos são únicos e há tanto para questionar, aprender e desmistificar que me custa deixar passar estas oportunidades por  medo de dizer asneiras ou discrição conveniente). 
- Workshop dinamico e muito interessante
Aprendi a propagar Euplhylias, resta saber se um dia terei coragem para cortar Trachyphyllias. 

Obrigado ao Reefforum e a todos os que tornaram possível este evento.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Desde já, os meus parabens pelo excelente congresso, pelos excelentes palestrantes, pelo excelente convívio e por fim pelo excelente e bem passado sabado que me proporcionaram.
Ponto negativo para a Restauração ----simplesmente horrivel, no que diz respeito ao binomio preço-qualidade.
Cump.

----------


## Carlos Gião

PARABÉNS  à organização é impossivel não dizer bem...foi Excelente! :Olá:  
Carlos Gião

----------


## João Castelo

Não tenho muito a acrescentar ao que já dito anteriormente.

Foi , de facto, um dia historico para a aquarofilia em Portugal.

Não houve ninguem, mas ninguem, que não tivesse aprendido muita coisa. Eu aprendi.

À organização, as minhas felicitaçoes pela coragem de ter organizado tal evento e os meus parabens pelo resultado atingido.

Conheci excelentes pessoas sobre as quais só conhecia os nomes e alguns post`s. Foi muito bom.

Lamento é não termos estado pelo menos 1000.

Justificava-se.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Em primeiro lugar queria dar os parabéns a todos que tornaram possivel o evento de ontem, pois o mesmo contribui na minha opinião em muito para o desenvolvimento da aquarofilia em portugal e para uma aproximaçao entre os menbros presentes no mesmo, de forma a trocarem ideias ao vivo e nao só em post`s.
Aos três oradores, os meus sinceros parabens pela forma que cada um à sua maneira transmitiu a todos os presentes a sua experiencia e sabedoria neste maravilhoso mundo que  sao os salgados.
Agradecimento tambem ao menbro João Monteiro, pela forma que conduziu tal debate, em que o mesmo de uma forma brilhante consegui no momento certo por travao a certas questoes, que de certeza ainda lá estariamos agora a discuti-las, no bom sentido é claro.
Em relação à pouca intervençao do público em si, salvo Diogo Lopes, Rui Ferreira de Almeida, Luis Delgado,Ricardo Rodrigues, etc, penso que é perfeitamente normal, e falando por mim, e se calhar os outros menbros pensam o mesmo, que os vemos a vocês no forum como uns " professores de aquarofilia", esperando assim que tivessem sido vocês a colocar as duvidas de forma a nós nao errarmos e por em causa a nossa pouca cultura aquarófila.
Para concluir, agradeço mais uma vez este dia bem passado, e que me muitos se repitam e quem sabe uma visita a um recife de coral, ou mesmo à futura estufa de Anthony Calf.
Abraço
Paulo oliveira

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
pouco ja tenho a acrescentar ao que ja foi dito, mas
quero dar os meus Parabéns ao Reefforum e a toda a organização do evento, pois sem sem eles não teria-mos passado um dia tão agradável, na presença de tão ilustres convidados.
  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Pois foi simplesmente fantástico, e que para o ano seja ainda menhor e com mais adesão dos membros

O meu muito obrigado

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tenho muita pena de nao poder estar presente  :yb620:  
Julio vais por audio do evento no forum ?




> A demostração ( medida cientificamente e não apenas observada empiricamente por alguem famoso ou muito experiente) de que a taxa de fotosintese é similar com lampadas de 6500 K ou com lampadas de 20000 K caracteriza uma nova abordagem á aquariofila, mais rigorosa, mais cientifica e mais isenta.


Estou ansioso de ouvir mais sobre isto ! 
Rui sera que foi explicado como chegarem a esta conclusao ? Que equipamento foi usado para provar isto ? Sera que foi testado em corais debaixo das mesmas condicoes ?

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Em nome de todo o pessoal da Lusoreef, venho publicamente dar os parabéns ao reefforum pelo seu aniversário, e pelo esforço envolvido na organização deste evento que culminou no sucesso verificado.

Todos os oradores mostraram o seu agrado pelo evento, e para quem está tão habituada a eventos europeus e americanos, revela a qualidade deste grande evento.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parabéns ao Reefforum pelo dia que me proporcionou ontem. Foi 5 estrelas.

Adorei as palestras e os oradores. Foram simplesmente fantásticos.


Abraço, 
Ricardo Pinto

PS: Diogo.. Se calhar não houve mais participação da plateia porque em 15m de perguntas, os 5 ou 6 monopolizavam quase o tempo todo com discursos em vez de perguntas. Eh eh!  :SbClown:   :SbSourire:  
O que interessa é que de certeza que toda a gente adorou e de certeza que passavamos ali dois dias a falar com eles e a tirar dúvidas, mas com o tempo possivel acho que o evento foi rentabilizado ao maximo.  :Vitoria:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Boa tarde
Parabéns :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  a toda a organização. Foi excelente :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :tutasla: . Permitiu esclarecer algumas dúvidas e sobretudo Abriu muitos "horizontes" e "possibilidades" que até aqui não se vislumbravam ou se apresentavam "turvos" :tutasla: . Parabéns :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: .

Atenciosamente :SbBravo:  :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,




> PS: Diogo.. Se calhar não houve mais participação da plateia porque em 15m de perguntas, os 5 ou 6 monopolizavam quase o tempo todo com discursos em vez de perguntas. Eh eh!


Era bom pensares bem no que dizes!!! Não sei se reparaste mas por vezes o João Monteiro perguntava à sala se tinha perguntas e houve pelo menos duas vezes que não existindo ninguém interessado, ele nos "pediu" (como é óbvio não o fez publicamente. Bastou um simples olhar para que entendessemos que seria necessário intervirmos - João, por favor corrigi-me se estiver errado) para fazermos perguntas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

> Tenho muita pena de nao poder estar presente  
> Julio vais por audio do evento no forum ?
> 
> 
> 
> Estou ansioso de ouvir mais sobre isto ! 
> Rui sera que foi explicado como chegarem a esta conclusao ? Que equipamento foi usado para provar isto ? Sera que foi testado em corais debaixo das mesmas condicoes ?


- Realmente o tema da fotossóntese foi muito interessante. O que eu depreendi dos estudos não foi que uma luz de 6500ºk é igual a uma de   20000ºk ao nivel do desenvolvimento de corais. A minha conclusão (não sei se estou errado) é de que ambas não são prejudiciais. A fotossíntese é feita essencialmente pela cores vermelho e azul, sendo que a cor vermelha não se consegue difundir tão bem quanto a azul dentro de água. Ou seja, as de  6500ºk tem uma côr predominantemente vermelha e amarela, enquanto que as de 20000ºk têm predominantemente o azul. Deste modo, na minha opinião, é mais eficiente as de 6500ºk, porque embora tenha pouco azul, esta difunde-se melhor na água, dando ao corais ambas as cores, podendo ser compensado com as actínicas, enquando que as de 20000ºk apenas oferece a azul. Assim torna-se também uma questão de estética também, sendo que as de 20000ºk dão um panorama geral mais bonito ao olho do ser humano. Corrijam-me se estou errado.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boa tarde a todos,

Queria deixar aqui duas notas pessoais de agradecimentos.

Em primeiro lugar ao Júlio Maceira.
Se hoje estamos todos tão contentes com o evento, isso deve-se ao facto de o Júlio ter tido o sonho de juntar em Portugal aqueles 3 magníficos e ter tido a coragem e o empenho de avançar, sem medos, na concretização desse sonho. O Júlio é o primeiro e o principal responsável pelo sucesso do evento.

Em segundo lugar, aos participantes
Foram absolutamente decisivos para este sucesso.
Mais do que o que eu possa dizer, faço uma inconfidência, contando-vos o que me disse, no final do dia, o E. Borneman: quer pelas questões colocadas, pelas pelas conversas que teve com variados participantes, ficou a perceber que os aquariófilos portugueses têm um empenho, conhecimento e interesse que o impressionaram muito positivamente. Ficou muito contente e gratificado com a vinda a Portugal e, ao mesmo tempo, triste (enquanto americano) com o contraste para a maioria das conferências em que participa nos EUA, onde muitos só esperam que lhes digam o que precisam de comprar para ter o aquário em condições. Não se preocupam com o "como" nem com o "porquê" e gostava que se interrogassem sobre isso como fazem os europeus em geral e, como ontem demonstraram, os portugueses em particular.

Não sei se apenas estava a ser simpático, mas confesso que fiquei muito orgulhoso do que ouvi, pelo que queria partilhá-lo com todos vós.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Queria deixar os Parabens Publicos ao Julio, que organizando o evento praticamente sozinho, me deixou um pouco receoso em relação ao resultado final. Mostrou capacidades e com o apoio de algumas pessoas a organização do evento esteve excelente, quer no cumprimento do programa, na moderação das palestras, etc etc. Nesta parte o Joao Monteiro este muito bem. 

Quanto aos convidados, queria destacar o facto de me terem surpreendido pela sua simplicidade e simpatia.
Em relação á Qualidade dos Intervenientes, O Gustavo Esteve muito bem e com uma postura em relação á aquariofilia na qual me revejo e obviamente me agradou. Deu para aprender bastantes coisas na sua intervênção. A Qualidade técnica da sua exposição foi muito boa.

O Anthony Calfo desiludiu um pouco na sua primeira intervênção, esperava mais, foi muito generalista e comercial. Gostava que tivesse tido uma intervenção mais teórica sobre propagação e corais, um pouco á imagem do seu livro. De qualquer forma um excelente comunicador e a workshop foi bem humorada e agradável.

Por fim o Eric Borneman, a palestra que mais me agradou, excelente conjugação entre a parte académica e a parte mais prática da aquariofilia. Deu para aprender bastantes coisas.

Em relação á questão de quem quis intervir com perguntas, colocou-as quem as quis colocar, há desculpas melhores.

Correu tudo bastante bem, excepto  algumas pessoas que não se calavam o que por vezes dificultou a audição dos convidados. Que falta de respeito.

Mais uma Vez parabens á Organização.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

É curioso que ainda ontem em conversa com o Rui comentei este facto...




> Em relação á questão de quem quis intervir com perguntas, colocou-as quem as quis colocar, há desculpas melhores.


Deduzo portanto, que uma vez que não colocaste questões, já sabes tudo!!! Ou será que ficaste à espera que outros as colocassem por ti? 

Eu não preciso de desculpas para intervir, para me fazer notar, para estar ao lado dos melhores. Sou como sou e gosto de ser assim. Como tal, agradeço que pares com os teus habituais sarcasmos.

Pondo de parte estas já habituais intervenções, devo dizer que também fiquei um pouco desiludido com o Calfo, pois esperava mais dele. Fiquei muito agradado com a intervenção do Gustavo, mas depois de ter tido a hipótese de conversar durante algumas horas com ele, achei que a sua palestra deveria ser muito boa... não desiludiu, antes pelo contrário. O Eric esteve muito bem e conseguiu com uma palestar técnica englobar todos os pontos que gostaria de ter visto terem sido tocados. Não mostrando apenas suposições e teorias, mas efectivando as suas afirmações com base em estudos, diga-se que bastante aprofundados.


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

De facto continuas o mesmo...nem vou dizer o quê.


O que pretendi transmitir com a minha frase, e em comentário á frase do Ricardo Pinto, é que só não colocou perguntas quem não quis, e que quem não interviu não se pode desculpar com outros que monopolizaram a possibilidade de colocar questões, porque na minha opinião não houve monopolização das perguntas, fez perguntas quem quis.

Claro que toda a gente entendeu a minha frase, só mentes deturpadas e mal intencionadas é que tem alguma dificuldade a interpertar frases tão óbvias.

Mais uma vez peço-te para que não te dirijas a mim, já que á muito tempo não me dirijo a ti, e assim pretendo que continue. A unica coisa que terás de mim é desprezo total, agradecia que fizesses o mesmo.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Muito agradecia que não me obrigassem a moderar este tópico em particular.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas João

Não terás que moderar senão houver estas provocações (que aliás já se repetem desde algum tempo) e deturpações das minhas palavras.

 O mais triste é que este tipo de provocações seja feito num topico para dar os Parabens ao evento...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> O que pretendi transmitir com a minha frase, e em comentário á frase do Ricardo Pinto, é que só não colocou perguntas quem não quis, e que quem não interviu não se pode desculpar com outros que monopolizaram a possibilidade de colocar questões, porque na minha opinião não houve monopolização das perguntas, fez perguntas quem quis.
> 
> Claro que toda a gente entendeu a minha frase, só mentes deturpadas e mal intencionadas é que tem alguma dificuldade a interpertar frases tão óbvias.


Muito bem. Porque sei admitir que estou errado, aqui fica o meu pedido de desculpas, pois de facto interpretei as tuas palavras como sendo dirigidas a mim.

Penso no entanto que não fui desagradável na minha intervenção, pelo menos o suficiente para que sejas tão desagradável comigo. Acho que não te faltei ao respeito e agradeço que faças o mesmo, caso contrário terei que me chatear a sério. Eu não te provoquei! Apenas interpretei mal uma intervenção tua.

Obrigado e mais uma vez as minhas desculpas ao Fórum,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Diogo,

Eu não fiz questões porque não me ocorreu nenhuma incialmente e porque as que me ocorreram normalmente iam sendo respondidas pelos intervenientes. 

A minha opinião é que a plateia não participou mais porque não houve mais tempo para o microfone circular da frente para trás e de trás para a frente. Assim o pessoal não se teria sentido inibido e teria participado mais. Acho que é um principio básico de comunicação. 

Eu pensei bem no que disse e disse-o por causa desta frase. 




> Em relação à pouca intervençao do público em si, salvo Diogo Lopes, Rui Ferreira de Almeida, Luis Delgado,Ricardo Rodrigues, etc, penso que é perfeitamente normal, e falando por mim, e se calhar os outros menbros pensam o mesmo, que os vemos a vocês no forum como uns " professores de aquarofilia", esperando assim que tivessem sido vocês a colocar as duvidas de forma a nós nao errarmos e por em causa a nossa pouca cultura aquarófila.


Agora se o que eu te dissse fez-te sentir culpado pelo o publico não ter participado mais, não era essa a minha intenção. Aliás disse-o um pouco num tom de brincadeira já para não ser mal interpretado.

Vá..... isto é um fórum de amigos, já nos conhecemos quase a todos e era a minha ultima intenção no dia do rescaldo iniciar uma discussão sobre a galinha e o ovo. Peço desculpa a todos. Vamos é todos comprar moto-serras, e em vez de cortar lenha, cortar os corais todos lá de casa  :Vitoria:  


Abraço,
Ricardo Pinto

PS: Acho que nunca é demais dizer isto e já que voltei a ter outra intervenção neste post: PARABÉNS AO REEFFORUM!  :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ok," back in business"  estamos todos a ficar mais adultos já que resolvemos os mal entedidos em 2 ou 3 mensagens em vez das 20 ou 30 dos tempos pre-historicos do Forúm. A afirmação do Ricardo Pinto,a quem eu estimo como pessoa e admiro como aquariofilo, acaba por traduzir, na minha opinião um facto - nós estamos é pouco habituados a estes eventos e por vezes alguns sentem-se um pouco inibidos preferindo ficar na expectativa. Por isso o que precisamos é de mais eventos destes e sobretudo com palestras desta categoria.
Pela minha parte peço desculpa se monopolizei de alguma forma as perguntas, mas como disse atrás eu não gosto de perder estas opurtunidades para tirar duvidas e questionar mitos. De facto, por exemplona intervenção do Eric criou-se inicialmente algum vazio porque ninguém avançava com perguntas.
Acho que da proxima vez será ainda melhor.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Todos dizemos asneiras , como eu o fiz quando questionei o Eric acerca da capacidade de oxigenação do escumador que afinal não tem significado em aquarios médios/grandes.Não me senti envergonhado por isso. 
Nunca fui nem quero ser "professor" de ninguem na aquariofilia. Aliás a principal coisa que pudemos constatar neste evento é que nem os grandes "gurus" que escrevem e postam nas revistas e foruns mais conceituados podem ser professores porque estamos agora a começar a olhar para a aquariofilia com uma visão mais cientifica alicerçada em experiençias controladas e não apenas em relatos anedoticos ou empiristas por mais visibilidade que se tenha.
Já não basta dizer que os meus corais crescem muito com o produto X ou com a luz Z. É preciso desenhar experiênçias com rigor cientifico, fazer observações , tirar conclusões e depois sim afirmar.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Concordo com o Rui, mas penso que para muitos, este foi o primeiro colóquio sobre o tema para muitos dos membros do forum. Penso que no próximo  :SbSourire2:   irá haver muitas mais intervenções. Penso que quem interviu não monopolizou, mas efectivamente penso que as intervenções foram as necessárias. Caso não tenham reparado mas na parte da tarde houve muitas mais intervenções, penso que a malta já se estava a desinibir, além disso penso que se muita mais gente interviesse, não haveria tempo para responder a todos, bem como seria impossivel cumprir o programa.

- Espero que no próximo evento o pessoal se "atropele" para conseguir uma entrada, pois devido ao sucesso deste o próximo vai ser muito mais concorrido. Penso que quem não foi já se deve ter arrependido  :yb624:  .

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Sugiro que continuemos a discussão da iluminação e taxa de fotossintese aqui - http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....8765#post38765, porque pelos vistos, muitas das coisas que dissemos nesse topico e as afirmações que citámos , principalmente do Dana Ridle já cairam por terra. Estamos como no futebol- o que hoje é verdade amanha pode ser mentira  :yb624:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> muitas das coisas que dissemos nesse topico e as afirmações que citámos , principalmente do Dana Ridle já cairam por terra.


Rui ainda nao viu nenhuma evidencia de que PAR nao tenho a maior influencia no crescimento e saude dos corais particularmente SPS que dependem mais de fotosintesis. Sera que os "experts" mostrarem alguma evidencia ao contrario ?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Já não basta dizer que os meus corais crescem muito com o produto X ou com a luz Z. É preciso desenhar experiênçias com rigor cientifico, fazer observações , tirar conclusões e depois sim afirmar.


Por falar nisto, acho que vou voltar a ser assinante da Nature.  :SbSourire:  

Salvo erro eles citaram alguns artigos dessa revista, que na minha opinião é a melhor revista cientifica do Mundo. Ou seja, à partida se saiu na Nature, ou em outras publicações do género, o artigo ou a experiência obdeceu a conjunto de regras que a tornaram a conclusão muito rigorosa. 

E isto apesar de não ser novidade para mim, é uma novidade na aquariofilia, é um salto gigantesco para nós aquariofilos. Se os cientistas, biologos e afins, das várias instituições públicas que têm condições magnificas, como os oceanários, fizerem ainda mais trabalhos de investigação só temos a ganhar com isso. Temos como o exemplo a dedicação do aquário do Monaco, que já permitiu retirarmos muitas informações para o hobby.

Gostaria de pedir aos membros, já há alguns que têm feito isso, mas podemos ser mais. Quando vissem algum artigo cientifico publicado na internet ou em alguma revista e que tenha qualidade, que postassem aqui no fórum o link e até que o analisassemos e discutissemos dentro aqui do fórum. De certeza que aprenderemos todos.

Um abraço,

PS: Não sei bem em que tópico se enquadra a minha resposta, por isso dou total liberdade para os moderadores o editarem se assim o entenderem.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Já não basta dizer que os meus corais crescem muito com o produto X ou com a luz Z. É preciso desenhar experiênçias com rigor cientifico, fazer observações , tirar conclusões e depois sim afirmar.


Sim concordo absolutamente por isso sempre desencorajo o uso de suplementos porque na maioria dos casos nao existe absolutamente nenhuma evidencia cientifica e muitos dos seus ingredientes sao de facto toxicos. 

Quanto a luz isto tem sido estudado por muito tempo por "experts" como Sanjay Joshi e Dana Riddle. Agora se existe algum estudo que nao conheco peco que por favor me dirigem a ele, estou muito curioso !

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

De facto, foi um dia memorável e dos mais interessantes que já vivi até hoje.

Foi uma oportunidade única, embora espere que se realizem mais, para trocar experiências com estes três gurus da aquariologia.

Foi uma daquelas injecções de informação que sabe bem levar para nos revitalizar. Penso que cada um de nós que esteve presente sentiu isso.  :SbSourire:  

Gostei bastante das três intervenções mais a final. Na minha opinião, *todas de 6 estrelas*. No caso do A. Calfo, foi feita uma intervenção diferente daquela que todos estaríamos à espera, incluíndo eu... Todavia, após ter "mastigado" um pouco o que ele nos deu apercebi-me que, tinha muito valor.

Com efeito, o Anthony, em vez de estar a falar ali do que ele já tem escrito nos livros (e estes vendem-se a preços muito competitivos face ao valor que trazem - compra quem quizer), optou por falar sobre coisas que ele não tem escritas em lado nenhum e, que na minha opinião, têm ainda mais valor e que deixam bastante que pensar.

Para além de nos congratularmos com o acontecido, e acabarmos de saborear o que ainda temos na boca, temos de aproveitar esse evento para ajudar a melhorar, de forma efectiva, a forma como fazemos aquariofilia em Portugal.

Penso que este evento não vale só pela informação obtida e pelo prazer de termos estado entre outros que partilham este maravilhoso hobby da forma mais intensa. Vale também pelo facto de nos poder ajudar a sermos melhores aquariofilistas e a reforçar o conceito de que o domínio do conhecimento é condição determinante para o alcance de sucesso nos nossos aquários, independentemente do tamanho ou do recheio que possam ter.

Por isso, este salto qualitativo está ao alcance de todos nós  :SbOk2:  

Por último, foi com enorme satisfação que vi a participação activa dos profissionais no evento que, sem o seu apoio, seria mais difícil de concretizar. Por outro lado, foi a oportunidade para ver inloco alguns produtos interessantes, mas também para trocar impressões e reforçar as ligações entre os praticantes do hobby e os profissionais do sector.

Para mim. apenas tenho pena não ter existido uma adesão da comunicação social nem de um maior número de membros. Foi efectivamente um evento bem mais importante do que todos agora poderemos alcançar e uma primeira oportunidade perdida por muitos. Todavia, as mudanças são assim e nós estamos apenas no princípio...

Uma última reflexão: A unidade do forum é fundamental para que todos nós possamos ganhar com isso e não se esqueçam que a aquariofilia é um jogo de empenho, determinação e paciência, pelo que precisamos de todos para termos uma aquariofilia bem melhor no médio do longo prazo. Penso que todos queremos isso.  :Whistle:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá a todos
Não há mais nada a acrescentar, só um muito obrigado a quem tornou possível este evento foi mesmo muito bom.
Abraços

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

Antes de mais, parabéns pelo evento.

Das palestras, posso dizer que gostei muito da do Anthony Calfo, que teve a intenção de fazer uma palestra de consciencialização muito importante, para mim a mais importante e tambem o devia ser para todos os membros, pelo menos para os que querem levar aquariofilia seriamente e de uma maneira responsável, ou seja, para quem quer realmente aprender coisas.
Isto para além dos seus dotes de comunicador, e da excelente competência técnica, que confirmei, depois de ler muitos dos seus escritos, pessoalmente.

A do Eric Borneman, foi sem dúvida uma palestra mais técnica e foi pena terem apressado um convidado deste calibre para cumprir horario, fazendo-o saltar alguns slides na apresentação principal, e a ter de resumir outra palestra em 5m.  
Em perguntas particulares pude tambem verificar que respondeu sem problemas, e muito cientificamente ao que lhe foi perguntado.

Quanto á palestra do Gustavo Duarte foi para mim uma desilusão. Posso afirmar que com muitos erros cientificos, a citar artigos sem compreender o seu enquadramento, e desculpem, mas a nature é uma revista cientifica de divulgação, não é nem aspira a ser uma revista cientifica académica especializada ou de grande calibre. 

A salientar:
- a experiencia da taxa fotossintetica com duas lampadas tendo apenas em conta os graus K da lampada, sem fazer uma minima analise de espectro, par  ou pur da mesma, e afirmando que os resultados se poderiam generalizar.  Posso dizer que em inumeros artigos publicados foi encontrada evidencia contrária, incluindo espectros que causam foto-inibição. Mostrar um slide de uma experiencia sem mostrar nenhum dos parametros da experiencia não é uma explicação sustentada nem cientifica.

- O facto de afirmar que os pigmentos são uma forma de foto-protecção. Está comprovadamente incompleto com vários artigos publicados desde há varios anos para cá. Os pigmentos servem entre outras funções a de foto-regulação ou seja, tanto servem para foto-protecção como para foto-regulação positiva, como para fazer o "quenching" da luz para conversão da certos comprimentos de onda de luz recebida noutros em que a mesma é utilizavel. E isto faz-se tanto através da produção de novos pigmentos, como pela migração dos mesmos no tecido do coral. 

- E para acabar a dizer que não percebia como os corais ficavam pigmentados quando recebiam "radiação solar bem amarela". O facto de ser amarela não tem nada a ver com a riqueza de espectro no azul ou no UV(este ultimo nem se vê...) já que a percepção de cor no olho humano diferencia muito bem potências em comprimentos de onda diferentes.

Reduzir o espectro electromagnetico de uma lampada como o fez para diferenciar lampadas de diferentes K é no minimo ridiculo... porque existem várias maneiras de compor luz com determinado grau K aparente. Vejam por exemplo um LED de 6500K e vejam uma lampada fluorescente de 6500K e vão ver a diferença de espectro como do dia para a noite. E os corais não veem os K da lampada, veem os comprimentos de onda que lhe chegam á superficie,  e vêem aquelas que podem ser utilizados directamente pelas algas, aqueles que teem de sofrer quenching para ser utilizados e aqueles que não interessam, e os que teem de ser totalmente ou em parte inibidos de penetrar nos tecidos.

Sinceramente tentou fazer uma coisa para nivelar, e acabou por sair da sua área de competência dizendo disparates atrás de disparates. E atenção que antes de se estudarem as algas presentes nos corais, já muito se sabia na botânica por estudos com outras algas.

Quanto ás perguntas em publico, não fiz porque achei que eram do meu interesse, mas pelo seu caracter especifico, poderiam não interessar a outros. Achei que algumas das perguntas colocadas faziam muito mais sentido numa palestra deste genero do que as que eu poderia colocar. E nestas coisas há sempre pessoas mais desinibidas do que outras. Há que aprender a ter "mais lata", ou como já dizia o dito "quem não chora, não mama!"

A minha opinião sincera e sem querer insultar ninguem, preferia ter visto o Eric borneman e o Anthony Calfo a falarem mais tempo, mas de qualquer forma obrigado aos palestrantes por terem vindo cá falar directamente e a todos os que trabalharam para isto ser possivel.

PS: Esqueci-me de referir o alarmismo com que falava da pigmentação, como se fosse um sinal de stress do coral. A pigmentação não é obrigatoriamente um sinal de stress do coral, é um mecanismo  normal do coral que serve muitas funções, e se ás vezes serve de fotoprotecção não quer dizer que esteja em stress, ele só estará em stress quando a fotoprotecção já nao for eficiente para a situação em que se encontra.
É como dizer que se estamos a suar é porque estamos com uma temperatura muito acima do normal, quando suar é um acto continuo ou quase no ser humano. Obviamente que por vezes quando estamos realmente numa temperatura que nos pode causar danos tambem vamos suar, mas não dizemos que sempre que suamos estamos em stress...

----------


## CORALSEA

Queria agradecer ao Sr Julio Macieira e a equipa do reefforum pelo excelente evento organizado e pela boa iniciativa!
Todos aprendemos muito com as palestras dos ilustres convidados e esclarecemos muitos mitos.
Agora ficamos mesmo a espera do DVD com o evento completo  :SbSourire: 

Mais Uma vez OBRIGADO  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Duas Palavras

Gostei
Aprendi

 :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pedro, com os teus conhecimentos, poderias dar uma ajuda no topico Luz e Aquarismo sobre este tema já que eu fiquei confuso sobre este tema e como tal fiz algumas perguntas "incomodativas" ao Gustavo.
Verifica se o que eu estou a dizer tem algum sentido e comenta,por favor. Para mim não é facil analisar toda esta informação, contrariar tudo o que tinha lido até aqui e chegar a uma conclusão. Os meus conhecimementos de fisíca nesta área são muito limitados e fico baralhado com vários conceitos.
Qual a tua formação para teres tão grandes conhecimentos nesta area?Desculpa a indiscrição da pergunta.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Vinicius_Domingos

o Gustavo realmente é um exelente palestrante :yb677:   gostaria de saber o que acharam sobre o tema meio-fauna e equilíbrio ecológico em um microcosmos ?

----------


## Carlos Gião

Bom, se todos estivessem desinibidos ...as diferenças para as reuniões americanas teriam sido talvez..."demasiado"
Honestamente a resposta há pergunta do Rui ao Eric sobre os virus e as bactérias nas lâminas apresentadas nos casos dos corais doentes, não me pareceu minimamente convincente, efectivamente em microbiologia a identificação morfológica é importante mas não a única via, existem métodos indirectos,culturas para bactérias e virus (não sabem se são bactérias ou virus?), marcadores fluorescentes, sondas DNA,etc  A verdade é que o tempo de que dispôs nessa apresentação foi muito limitado,e não esperava pela  pergunta...
 Deixando as "lateralidades" foi optimo globalmente.
Carlos Gião

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Realmente parabéns a todos envolvidos neste evento. Romper dogmas e fazer refletir realmente são coisas bastante construtivas...

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Muito obrigado pelos elogios, fiquei muito feliz pelo elogio de todos, pela oportunidade de estar junto de pessoas tão legais, amigas, receptivas.

Eu estava muito inseguro de vocês não gostarem, também pelo fato de ser brasileiro, nunca se sabe.

Quanto as críticas recebidas, muitíssimo duras e pessoais, só posso dizer que nem Jesus Cristo agradou a todos, eu não poderia esperar que fosse diferente comigo.

O que me preocupa é que o Pedro Fernandes não está na lista dos participantes do evento. Se lá não esteve, como pode criticar tão contundentemente o que não viu?

Principalmente afirmando a todos coisas que não falei. 

Seja o que eu disser, ele irá rebater e transformar em uma crítica pessoal, porque o problema é comigo, não com o que eu disse. Sendo um problema pessoal, nada adianta debater idéias. Isso eu faço com pessoas que realmente querem se aprofundar no assunto, como o Rui que é um dos aquaristas mais experientes de Portugal e que está querendo ir a fundo.

Ah Rui, você numa mensagem anterior me chamou de Gustavo Fernandes (Gustavo Fernandes _ Gostei do discurso simples, da audácia de questionar os mitos), mas é Gustavo Duarte  :Smile:

----------


## Marcio Moraes

Parabens a todos os organizadores e aos palestrantes por esse evento maravilhoso  :Pracima:  

Espero numa proxima oportunidade poder estar presente, aprender com as palestras e fazer novas amizades.

 :Palmas:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Parabéns a todos da reefforum por este evento único em portugal.  :yb677:  

Que venham os próximos  :SbOk:  

Abraços

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Ah Rui, você numa mensagem anterior me chamou de Gustavo Fernandes (Gustavo Fernandes _ Gostei do discurso simples, da audácia de questionar os mitos), mas é Gustavo Duarte  
> Hoje 01:30


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
As minhas desculpas Gustavo . Esta "gaffe" teve algo de premonitório,terás que concordar  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Havia um Fernandes no teu caminho. Mas acho que todos as opiniões têm valor desde que não se entre no campo pessoal e na comparação de titulos.
Além do mais és um convidado do Reefforúm e tive o prazer de te conhecer pessoalmente tendo ficado com a melhor impressão em termos de simpatia e cortesia.
Vou já emendar.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

> Eu estava muito inseguro de vocês não gostarem, também pelo fato de ser brasileiro, nunca se sabe.


espero que não seja dirigido a mim...nunca desprezei as palavras de ninguem por ser de outro pais, e gritar "racismo" sem evidencia nenhuma é, para mim, insultuoso.




> Quanto as críticas recebidas, muitíssimo duras e pessoais, só posso dizer que nem Jesus Cristo agradou a todos, eu não poderia esperar que fosse diferente comigo.


não foram nada pessoais...alias posso dizer que ja li artigos seus quando anunciaram o seu nome para palestrante e tinha gostado, nesta apresentação  simplesmente acho que entrou por campos onde nao deveria ter entrado. Se tivesse aprofundado mais a morfologia do polipo, acho que teria sido muito mais interessante. Se acha que foi pessoal desengane-se... diria o mesmo a qualquer outra pessoa.




> O que me preocupa é que o Pedro Fernandes não está na lista dos participantes do evento. Se lá não esteve, como pode criticar tão contundentemente o que não viu?
> 
> Principalmente afirmando a todos coisas que não falei.


Realmente na lista não se encontra Pedro Fernandes, porque quem deu o meu nome foi um amigo enquanto eu tirava o dinheiro. Se quiser procurar por Pedro Alves vai encontrar. Nenhum dos dois deixa de ser o meu nome verdadeiro, e como nao tenho problema nenhum em dizer quem sou...está dito. Agora não diga que não disse as coisas, porque felizmente a minha memoria nao é assim tão má...e para além disso existem cassetes de video das palestras... mas não foi para isso que o topico foi criado




> Seja o que eu disser, ele irá rebater e transformar em uma crítica pessoal, porque o problema é comigo, não com o que eu disse.


Se quiser levar para o campo pessoal para nao debater ideias....é voce que o faz, eu nao o quero fazer nem farei, porque acho que numa discussão cientifica não faz sentido, mas na minha opinião so lhe fica mal insinuar isso antes de alguem o fazer.




> Sendo um problema pessoal, nada adianta debater idéias. Isso eu faço com pessoas que realmente querem se aprofundar no assunto, como o Rui que é um dos aquaristas mais experientes de Portugal e que está querendo ir a fundo.


Até pode ser uma boa jogada psicologica, o denegrir um e puxar pelo outro, e só debato com este porque este é que é bom o outro nao está ao nivel, mas é uma jogada um bocado simples de mais, resultaria bem talvez na politica.

Depois de ler a sua mensagem, e de reler a minha antes de postar...saltou-me uma coisa á mente...tanto alarde de ataque pessoal, e no entanto nao rebateu nada daquilo do que eu disse, apenas foi pelo(resumindo os paragrafos):

-se calhar foi racismo
-as criticas foram pessoais e não cientificas
-ele nem sequer esteve lá
- eu nao disse aquilo
-são criticas pessoais e não cinetificas e eu só discuto ideias com quem realmente quer e está ao nivel, o que não é o caso.

a mim deu que pensar.

Assim, fico a espera de resposta ao que foi argumentado, para poder responder...a um nivel que ambos gostariamos?

----------


## Luis Delgado

> (...)
> Quanto á palestra do Gustavo Duarte foi para mim uma desilusão. Posso afirmar que com muitos erros cientificos, a citar artigos sem compreender o seu enquadramento, e desculpem, mas a nature é uma revista cientifica de divulgação, não é nem aspira a ser uma revista cientifica académica especializada ou de grande calibre. 
> 
> (...)
> Sinceramente tentou fazer uma coisa para nivelar, e acabou por sair da sua área de competência dizendo disparates atrás de disparates. E atenção que antes de se estudarem as algas presentes nos corais, já muito se sabia na botânica por estudos com outras algas.
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


Caros amigos,

Quem me conhece sabe perfeitamente que a última coisa que desejo fazer é entrar em querelas e discussões sem valor, baseadas em posts apimentados e cheios de galhardetes e ofensas. Ninguém me leva por ái. E não é hábito meu fazer posts igual a este.

Todavia, e até aproveitando outros posts de outros tópicos e de outras pessoas, gostava de dizer que assim não vamos lá. Não vale a pena andarmos aqui no RF à batatada tal como fazem os bons rapazes, que quando entram no seu automóvel, mudam de personalidade, e se julgam os reis da estrada, começando a injuriar os outros automobilistas e a utilizar os meios públicos ao seu dispôr de forma abusiva e, tantas vezes, ofensiva.

Lamento ter de estar a fazer este post e não sou ninguém para andar a dar lições de moral aos outros. Mas meus amigos, assim não dá mesmo... Não há pachorra.

*Penso ser urgente criarem-se regras de conduta rigorosas que sendo desrespeitadas, tenham sérias penalizações para os prevaricadores.* Não interessa se a pessoa tem razão ou não. Qualquer que seja a situação, temos de manter o decoro e temos de respeitar os outros, até porque todos temos os nossos telhados de vidro. Já não somos putos da escola primária, caramba!

O Pedro Fernades, de quem nunca tinha ouvido falar aqui no RF, parece ser um convidado incógnito, dado que parece não existir ninguém registado no evento com esse nome. Penso que é importante sermos capazes de assumir os nossos actos, em particular quando partimos para situações tão extremas como é este caso ocorrido com as afirmações sobre o Gustavo, pelo que fico com a sensação de estarmos perante um user falso. Todavia, não posso afirmá-lo taxativamente.

De qualquer modo, o Gustavo é um convidado de todos nós e merece todo o respeito e consideração, tanto ele como todos os outros convidados. É assim que queremos receber as pessoas que convidamos? Convidam-se e depois injuriam-se...?

Pessoalmente, sinto-me super envergonhado com esta situação.

A credibilidade e a qualidade do trabalho do Gustavo Duarte é inquestionável e devemos é estar agradecidos pela disponibilidade que ele teve em vir estar connosco para partilhar os seus conhecimentos e experiências.

Não vou rebater as afirmações do Pedro Fernandes porque não sou tecnicamente competente para isso. Todavia, mesmo que o fosse, e considerasse que haveria alguma coisa com que não concordasse sobre as afirmações do Gustavo, penso que não é através de injúrias e ofensas e tentativas descaradas de descrebilização que chegamos lá.

Mesmo que o Gustavo tivesse alguma falha na sua apresentação, até porque ninguém é perfeito, não é mesmo nada assim que se faz.

As afirmações colocadas da forma que foram (e não vale a pena dizer que a intenção não é essa, como o Pedro Fernandes escreve no fim, depois de tudo o que diz - afinal para isso já tem lata, só para colocar perguntas no evento é que não teve...) colocam em causa, de forma explícita, a credibilidade e a qualidade do trabalho do Gustavo Duarte. Colocar isso em causa, é algo de grande responsabilidade e muito arriscado e só pode ser feito de forma extremamente fundamentada, coisa que o Pedro Fernandes não faz, limitando-se a fazer alguns comentários não fundamentandos e sem indicar as fontes exactas dos dados que utiliza para refutar as afirmações do Gustavo.

Meus amigos, o RF é um espaço virtual mas as pessoas que estão por detrás são reais e a aquariofilia também é real.

Vamos usar o RF para melhorar o nosso hobby e não para fazermos gosto aos nossos sentimentos de vaidade ou de desejo de conflitualidade como ainda se continua a ver por aqui no RF.

O RF não é um jogo de consola, é um instrumento de apoio saudável que todos valorizamos. Vamos por isso continuar a fazer tudo o que for possível para o mantermos saudável.

Do meu ponto de vista, penso que era correcto, ocorrerem três coisas, já de seguida:

- O Pedro Fernandes assumir as suas afirmações, revelando a sua verdadeira identidade ou confirmando a sua identidade através dos meios adequados, para termos a certeza de com estamos a falar;

- A pessoa que está por detrás do user Pedro Fernandes, apresentar um pedido público de desculpas ao Gustavo, pela forma como o nosso convidado foi tratado;

- A pessoa que está por detrás do user Pedro Fernandes, fundamentar de forma rigorosa as situações de discordância técnica com a apresentação do Gustavo, mantendo todo o respeito que o nosso convidado merece, de modo a podermos ter um diálogo construtivo e até pode ser que se possamos todos aprender algo com isso.

----------


## João Soares

Parabens Julio e toda a equipa Reefforum, penso que o evento foi fantastico. 

Parabens tambem aos 3 oradores. 

A simplicidade do Gustavo em explicar as coisas, a apresentação técnica do Eric e a facilidade com que o Anthony Calfo transmitia o seu conhecimento. 
Durante uma conversa com o Anthony Calfo fiquei maravilhado com a quantidade de informação que ele me transmitiu, com tanta facilidade de expressão apenas digno de um grande professor.

Vejo tambem que o forum já voltou á normalidade, aquelas discussões construtivas que já estavam a ficar para trás... 

Quem não gostou das palestras ou que não concorda com o que foi dito lá havia de ter discutido *lá* com eles e dizer que eles tão errados. Apresentavam a sua duvida ou até o seu argumento e aí logo se via. Talvez se ouvisse mais vezes: " I bet you are wrong " :SbOk2:  

Ai dava valor porque muito sinceramente vir para aqui dizer que o se ouviu lá está errado, assim com todo esse á vontade eu apenas posso afirmar que para o ano mais vale não convidar ninguem e ficamos pela prata da casa.  :yb663:   :yb663:  
Eu também questionei certas coisas que lá foram ditas mas como eles teem possibilidade de provar por A+B sinto-me na obrigação de aceitar a informação deles como válida. 
Se achasse que o lá foi dito fosse uma barbaridade levantava a maozinha e perguntava-lhe o porque e aí iria ouvir a opinião de um estudioso da questão.
Se a resposta não me fosse satisfatoria continuava a questionar nem que fosse nos intervalos ou no final.
Eu gostei imenso do evento, da mesma maneira que gostei do convivio. Para o ano é de repetir. Obrigado equipa Reefforum.


PS.



> Sinceramente tentou fazer uma coisa para nivelar, e acabou por sair da sua área de competência dizendo disparates atrás de disparates.


Existem várias maneiras de exprimir uma opinião e penso que esta não seja a mais correcta. Não me compete a mim moderar mas existem certas coisas que não gosto de ver.

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

> Todavia, e até aproveitando outros posts de outros tópicos e de outras pessoas, gostava de dizer que assim não vamos lá. Não vale a pena andarmos aqui no RF à batatada tal como fazem os bons rapazes, que quando entram no seu automóvel, mudam de personalidade, e se julgam os reis da estrada, começando a injuriar os outros automobilistas e a utilizar os meios públicos ao seu dispôr de forma abusiva e, tantas vezes, ofensiva.
> 
> Lamento ter de estar a fazer este post e não sou ninguém para andar a dar lições de moral aos outros. Mas meus amigos, assim não dá mesmo... Não há pachorra.


posso dizer que não foi o caso, na altura tive opurtunidade de referir nos intervalos e com algumas pessoas com quem conversei, o que tinha achado das palestras e porque tinha achado o que tinha achado.

Se acha que foi ofensiva, desengane-se, foi meramente na minha opinião uma constatação dos factos.




> *Penso ser urgente criarem-se regras de conduta rigorosas que sendo desrespeitadas, tenham sérias penalizações para os prevaricadores.* Não interessa se a pessoa tem razão ou não. Qualquer que seja a situação, temos de manter o decoro e temos de respeitar os outros, até porque todos temos os nossos telhados de vidro. Já não somos putos da escola primária, caramba!


se me disser onde fui insultuoso...




> O Pedro Fernades, de quem nunca tinha ouvido falar aqui no RF, parece ser um convidado incógnito, dado que parece não existir ninguém registado no evento com esse nome. Penso que é importante sermos capazes de assumir os nossos actos, em particular quando partimos para situações tão extremas como é este caso ocorrido com as afirmações sobre o Gustavo, pelo que fico com a sensação de estarmos perante um user falso. Todavia, não posso afirmá-lo taxativamente.


não é minimamente falso e posso encontrar-me consigo quando quiser para constatar que existo e que o meu nome esta correcto com a apresentação do BI se acha importante.




> De qualquer modo, o Gustavo é um convidado de todos nós e merece todo o respeito e consideração, tanto ele como todos os outros convidados. É assim que queremos receber as pessoas que convidamos? Convidam-se e depois injuriam-se...?


onde é que estão as injurias? que eu não percebi...




> Pessoalmente, sinto-me super envergonhado com esta situação.


 envergonhar-se com os actos dos outros, que não compreende, pelo que foi dito acima e que pelos vistos nem conhece,é na minha opinião uma atitude parecida ás das carpideiras.




> A credibilidade e a qualidade do trabalho do Gustavo Duarte é inquestionável e devemos é estar agradecidos pela disponibilidade que ele teve em vir estar connosco para partilhar os seus conhecimentos e experiências.


 quem disse que o trabalho dele não era bom? volto a repetir que tem bons trabalhos, mas neste excedeu claramente as suas competências.




> Não vou rebater as afirmações do Pedro Fernandes porque não sou tecnicamente competente para isso. Todavia, mesmo que o fosse, e considerasse que haveria alguma coisa com que não concordasse sobre as afirmações do Gustavo, penso que não é através de injúrias e ofensas e tentativas descaradas de descrebilização que chegamos lá.


 se não se reconhece tecnicamente competente para avaliar as afirmações, então porque lhes chama injurias e tentativas de descredibilização, não acha injurioso dizer que as minhas afirmações são injurias se não as percebe?




> Mesmo que o Gustavo tivesse alguma falha na sua apresentação, até porque ninguém é perfeito, não é mesmo nada assim que se faz.


então como era?




> As afirmações colocadas da forma que foram (e não vale a pena dizer que a intenção não é essa, como o Pedro Fernandes escreve no fim, depois de tudo o que diz - afinal para isso já tem lata, só para colocar perguntas no evento é que não teve...) colocam em causa, de forma explícita, a credibilidade e a qualidade do trabalho do Gustavo Duarte. Colocar isso em causa, é algo de grande responsabilidade e muito arriscado e só pode ser feito de forma extremamente fundamentada, coisa que o Pedro Fernandes não faz, limitando-se a fazer alguns comentários não fundamentandos e sem indicar as fontes exactas dos dados que utiliza para refutar as afirmações do Gustavo.


Se quiser posso-lhe dar vários estudos publicados, como ja comecei a fazer no outro forum, alguns não lhos posso dar, se não tiver acesso a eles por mérito próprio (pertencer a uma entidade com acesso á b-on) ou se não pagar pela assinatura das revistas cientificas em causa. Eu tive lata para fazer as perguntas que entendi a quem entendi que deviam ser feitas, novamente não fale do que não sabe. 

Já agora no meio cientifico, rebater não é por em causa o trabalho todo, rebater é por em causa o que foi rebatido e nada mais...por isso deixe de ter essas atitudes, porque sem rebater coisas nao iamos a lado nenhum, se não sabe aceitar uma critica, aconselho-o a nunca fazer apresentações em congressos cientificos, porque senão ainda mija as calças quando alguem argumentar alguma coisa.





> Meus amigos, o RF é um espaço virtual mas as pessoas que estão por detrás são reais e a aquariofilia também é real.
> 
> Vamos usar o RF para melhorar o nosso hobby e não para fazermos gosto aos nossos sentimentos de vaidade ou de desejo de conflitualidade como ainda se continua a ver por aqui no RF.
> 
> O RF não é um jogo de consola, é um instrumento de apoio saudável que todos valorizamos. Vamos por isso continuar a fazer tudo o que for possível para o mantermos saudável.


se é isto que acha, podia ter-nos poupado a esta resposta, na minha, opinião.




> Do meu ponto de vista, penso que era correcto, ocorrerem três coisas, já de seguida:
> 
> - O Pedro Fernandes assumir as suas afirmações, revelando a sua verdadeira identidade ou confirmando a sua identidade através dos meios adequados, para termos a certeza de com estamos a falar;


podemos já combinar uma hora e local... desde que prometa que nao leva os seus amiguinhos para me bater :yb624:  




> - A pessoa que está por detrás do user Pedro Fernandes, apresentar um pedido público de desculpas ao Gustavo, pela forma como o nosso convidado foi tratado;


como é que alguem que assume a sua incompetencia tecnica para avaliar as afirmações pode pedir um pedido de desculpa pelas mesmas...




> - A pessoa que está por detrás do user Pedro Fernandes, fundamentar de forma rigorosa as situações de discordância técnica com a apresentação do Gustavo, mantendo todo o respeito que o nosso convidado merece, de modo a podermos ter um diálogo construtivo e até pode ser que se possamos todos aprender algo com isso.


quer que o faça onde? neste topico ou quer criar um topico para isso? eu ja comecei a escrever no outro topico caso nao tenha lido.

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

> Vejo tambem que o forum já voltou á normalidade, aquelas discussões construtivas que já estavam a ficar para trás...


João, se não fosse construtiva, nao tinha apontado os erros... tinha apenas dito...




> Quem não gostou das palestras ou que não concorda com o que foi dito lá havia de ter discutido lá com eles e dizer que eles tão errados. Apresentavam a sua duvida ou até o seu argumento e aí logo se via. Talvez se ouvisse mais vezes: " I bet you are wrong "


Uma coisa é uma duvida, outra é questionar a maior parte da palestra... se achas que era o ambiente propicio ao fim da primeira palestra...



> Ai dava valor porque muito sinceramente vir para aqui dizer que o se ouviu lá está errado, assim com todo esse á vontade eu apenas posso afirmar que para o ano mais vale não convidar ninguem e ficamos pela prata da casa.
> Eu também questionei certas coisas que lá foram ditas mas como eles teem possibilidade de provar por A+B sinto-me na obrigação de aceitar a informação deles como válida.


João, o que me dá o "á vontade" é estar na minha area de competência académica e se alguem pode provar por A+ B, e se a tua aposta é no Gustavo, "I bet you are wrong!"




> Se achasse que o lá foi dito fosse uma barbaridade levantava a maozinha e perguntava-lhe o porque e aí iria ouvir a opinião de um estudioso da questão.


Aqui não tenho a certeza, mas acho que ele nao é estudioso da area em que se centrou a palestra, mas aqui reconheço que posso estar enganado, eu pensava que a area de formação era a de biologia, e não de fisica ou quimica, e a iluminação é uma questão fisica, a fotossintese é um processo fisico-quimico já muito bem estudado.




> Se a resposta não me fosse satisfatoria continuava a questionar nem que fosse nos intervalos ou no final.


 Infelizmente o tempo nao dá para tudo, a minha escolha foi falar com outras pessoas, a quem tinha perguntas que me interessavam colocar.

Eu gostei imenso do evento, da mesma maneira que gostei do convivio. Para o ano é de repetir. Obrigado equipa Reefforum.


PS.
Citação:
Sinceramente tentou fazer uma coisa para nivelar, e acabou por sair da sua área de competência dizendo disparates atrás de disparates.




> Existem várias maneiras de exprimir uma opinião e penso que esta não seja a mais correcta. Não me compete a mim moderar mas existem certas coisas que não gosto de ver.


se querem o politicamente correcto substituam disparates por erros... mais do que isso nao posso mexer.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Só uma Questão
E isto não é dirigido a ninguém em especial é para todos.
Se achavam que ele, (Gustavo Duarte), estava a dizer coisas que não eram verdadeiras porque não o questionaram no momento, pois era para isso que ele cá estava, para debater ideias e opiniões ou será que dar a cara é assim tão difícil, e outra coisa como toda a gente sabe (se não sabe está a tempo de saber), A aquariofilia não é uma ciência exacta, e, as opiniões divergem de pessoa para pessoa.
Acho que é de louvar uma pessoa é convidada a atravessar o oceano para debater ideias e experiências se disponibilize para tal, como viram eu sublinhei debater, por era para isso mesmo debater se não o fez mais foi pq não houve mais questões, talvez por vergonha talvez por não saber ou mesmo talvez porque não ser capaz de dar a cara.
Eu a única coisa que tenho a dizer é que não é assim que se tratam as coisas acho que se há algo de errado ou de desagrado tem que se falar na hora. Eu por exmplo não tive coragem de perguntar nada.
Atenção não estou a querer ofender ninguém mas se o fiz peço desculpas desde já pois eu tenho a minha maneira de ver as coisas e como digo é MINHA.
Um Abraço

P.S. Gustavo Obrigado pela palestra e por teres te disponibilizado para vir aqui trocar ideias e falar sobre as tuas experiência.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

É uma pena que o tópico de parabenisação do evento tenha caminhado para tamanha agressividade.

Acho que mesmo as críticas podem ser feitas de forma a não ofender ninguém, sem ironias. Poderia ser feita na forma de perguntas complementares. Estão claras as intenções aqui e as dúvidas quando a identidade de Pedro Fernandes perduram.

Não saí da minha área de competência pois, fotossíntese é pura biologia. E falamos o tempo todo da perspectiva da fotossíntese, não da perspectiva da luz. E tenho plena convicção, depois de ouvir novamente a palestra ontem, que não houve nada de grave.

Faria-a com o mesmo conteúdo novamente, sem problema algum.

O tempo todo expus dados sólidos da literatura, usados por outros autores internacionais, e a citação mais polêmica é do próróprio Danna Riddle.

E não tenho dúvidas que Pedro Fernandes faz ataques pessoais, pois não tem compromisso ético nem com a verdade, uma vez que tira conclusões sobre a palestra que não teria como tirar, a não ser de uma mente que tem intenção de fazer jogo de palavras para confundir e dissuadir, que é o que vem fazendo.

Estarei em Lisboa novamente e convido Pedro Fernandes para uma conversa cordial, para que ele tenha a oportunidade de fazer as questões que deveria ter feito frente a frente, e que por não sei que razão se absteve de fazer, preferindo proteger-se atrás de um ecrã de computador.

Está convidado Sr. Pedro Fernandes, com quantos observadores quiser, para uma troca de idéias.

Agora, obviamente, que seja uma conversa saudável, pois com a agressividade que demonstra, até parece que o fato de eu ter sido convidado o irritou tanto que está prestes a sair aos murros com alguém.

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

Estás errado, quando pensas que é um discurso agressivo, e se quiseres, podemos ter essa conversa quando quiseres e com quantas pessoas quiseres ter á frente.

Mais, se existem as cassetes do evento, até podemos voltar a mostra-las e eu refuto ponto a ponto e com artigos publicados o que foi dito.

E fotossintese não é pura biologia...fotossintese é um processo fisico-quimico bastante bem descrito, cai sob a alçada da biologia, cai, mas nao deixa de ser na sua essencia um processo fisico-quimico, a não ser que já existam "processos biologicos" com movimento de electroes, transformações energeticas, trocas de substancias e movimentações das mesmas que nao tenham nem fisica nem quimica, e nao o sejam na sua essencia processos fisico-quimicos.



e já agora...aponta-me o ataque pessoal, que eu ainda nao o vi, pelo menos da minha parte.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Você tem razão Pedro

Fotossíntese não é pura biologia não, mas são hoje biólogos e botânicos quem vem estudando fotossíntese. Este é o tema do meu doutoramento.

E mesmo que hajam processos bioquímicos, o que foi tratado lá foram os aspectos da resposta da fotossíntese a luz. Uma visão inversa do que sempre vemos quando colocamos a análise sobre o ponto de vista da lâmpada.

Ou seja, sempre falamos em PPFD porque é a radiação de aproveitamento fotossintético que a lâmpada emite. Quando analizamos usando um fluorímetro, estamos observando quanto de fotossíntese o coral vem fazendo. Se somos capazes de medir quanto de fotossíntese o coral vem fazendo, isso não significa que iremos esquecer as lâmpadas, mas sim, que temos um novo mecanismo de avaliar a qulidade da iluminação olhando para dentro do processo bioquímico.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Lamentável a atitude do Sr Pedro fernandes. Acho que educação vem do berço. Existem muitas maneiras de se discutir ou discordar de um assunto, sempre com respeito e educação, infelizmente esse não é o caso do Sr. Pedro.

Um tópico muito bacana de parabenização por um grande evento em portugal, fica manchado pela falta de educação e falta de trato.

Minha opinião, é que pessoas que não tem respeito pelo próximo, a única alternativa é ser banido do fórum , já que ao invés de somar, apenas geram discórdia.Infelizmente, é assim que temos que agir com pessoas que não sabem conviver em sociedade.


Abraços

----------


## João Castelo

Boa tarde,

Sou um simples membro deste fórum e na aquarofilia não sou ninguém.

Mas não sendo ninguém, sou o suficiente para perceber que este tópico não foi aberto para discutir se a fotossintese é da área da biologia ou não.

Este forum foi aberto pelo Paulo Bravo com o propósito de felicitar o evento, principio esse, que , no minimo , deve ser respeitado.

Sou adepto do dialogo e das criticas pois só assim se evolui.

Agora, no sitio certo e da forma certa, mantendo-se o principio do respeito, o que não está a acontecer. E certamente concordarão, isto já não é nada.

Reitero os meus parabens ao RF e aos seus ilustres convidados pela forma como tudo correu. Foi de facto fascinante.

Por outro lado são também importantes as intervençoes regulares no RF do Pedro Fernandes ( que revela ter conhecimentos que nos podem ajudar a evoluir ) e de todos os outros membros deste fórum, nos sitios certos.

Como o que se passou não se pode eliminar pelo menos resta-nos ter  aprendido com isso.

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------


## Luis Delgado

> envergonhar-se com os actos dos outros, que não compreende, pelo que foi dito acima e que pelos vistos nem conhece,é na minha opinião uma atitude parecida ás das carpideiras.
> 
> (...)
> como é que alguem que assume a sua incompetencia tecnica para avaliar as afirmações pode pedir um pedido de desculpa pelas mesmas...


Caro Pedro,

O que aqui está em causa não é o conteúdo técnico das tuas afirmações, desde que sejam fundamentadas.

A questão é a forma como se dizem e o tom em que se dizem. Acho que está mais do que claro para todos isso, pelos comentários já aqui apresentados. Pelos vistos, não consegues ver isso, e as tuas próprias respostas revelam o mesmo espírito áspero e agressivo.

Por isso, não é a minha falta de domínio do tema, que me impede de comentar que têm de existir regras de boa conduta e educação na participação dos membros do forum.

Lamento ter tido que registar o facto de que isso não aconteceu com a tua intervenção. Continuando desta forma, muitas mais palavras existirão escritas mas nenhuma será de diálogo. Irás acabar por falar sozinho...

A tua intervenção inicial sobre o Gustavo, pela forma como a fizeste, demonstra uma agressividade anormal com ele, situações que normalmente só ocorrem quando existem razões para isso.

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

*... já alguém me ensinava... temos que tratar bem os nossos CONVIDADOS...* :yb668:   :yb665:  

Parabéns à organização do evento muito especialmente ao Sr. Julio Maceira e um agradecimento aos convidados pela sua importante presença e colaboração... :yb677:  

João Pereira.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Primeiro de tudo quero dar os parabéns ao Reefforum, em especial ao Juca.

Foi do melhor... infelizmente cheguei um pouco atrasado e não ouvi a palestra toda do Gustavo. Espero vir a ouvir caso seja possível (Rui Gaspar, estou a contar contigo)
Eric e Calfo.... muito bom mesmo, o Calfo conseguiu colocar o publico ao rubro.... maravilhoso.

Infelizmente a sempre um senão e este não tem nada a ver com o dia de sábado, mas com o Pedro que teve no evento e não abriu a boca para contrapor com o que o Gustavo estava a dizer... assim sendo só posso concluir que só deve querer protagonismo.

Parabéns a todos

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas
Peço desculpa a todos que o topico iniçiado por mim tenha criando tanta confusao e polemica,mas todos sabem que nao foi aberto com esse proposito nem coisa pareçida.
Para mim o Gustavo sera sempre uma pessoa de eleiçao .pelo pouco que conheçi dele é uma exelente pessoa e um grande orador,que busca sempre mais  e mais....para mim sera sempre um grande amigo (virtual),quem sabe um dia pessoal,e quando quizer vir a Portugal a minha porta estará sempre aberta para ele,pois para mim melhor impresao nao podia ter ficado,por isso novamente dou os parabens a organizaçao e ao Julio que foi a plataforma de lançamento,e um agradeçimento aos convidados que vieram de boa vontade.
E um tambem obrigado aos sponsers que ajudaram muito neste evento.
Quanto a destabilizaçao dos topicos deviam ser logo de iniçio banidas ou retiradas,sempre que aconteçesem.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Meus amigos.... que pressões que andam nessas cabeças!  :yb624:  

Para começar posso afirmar que conheço o Pedro Alves. Portanto ele existe  :SbSourire:  E de certeza que alguns de vocês aí de Lisboa ainda o conhecem melhor do que eu. Eu só o conheço da net e deste tipo de eventos. Tenho a melhor das impressões do Pedro e tenho a certeza que é um bom aquariofilo.

Concordo com ele quando decide discordar do Gustavo (não sobre o assunto em concreto porque não tenho conhecimento suficiente, apenas acho que devemos ser firmes nas nossas convicções), e concordo também que não o deveria ter feito durante a palestra. Talvez durante um intervalo, mas compreendo que por vezes temos que ir a casa ler umas coisas para também refutar com ideias concretas. Não é defender-se atrás do Pc, é procurar uma base de defesa. 

Discordo completamente com o timing e o local (=topico) que o Pedro escolheu para criticar ou pôr em causa a palestra.   :Prabaixo:  Na minha opinião deveria pedir desculpas por isso.
Há um tópico excelente sobre este tema neste fórum. Era lá que ele deveria ter colocado as interrogações.

Acho que se pode discutir este assunto no fórum, não precisa de ser pessoalmente. São duas pessoas educadas, que certamente gostam de ciência portanto vai ser concerteza uma discussão interessante.

Queria apenas deixar um desabafo... os nossos foruns em Portugal quase parecem umas trincheiras, tudo serve de desculpa para fazermos guerrilha. Por favor...vivam a vida mais tranquila! Somos todos uns viciados, mas não é preciso tanto!!!  :SbSourire:  

Pedro,
Se a Nature não é uma revista boa, não sei o que será bom então.  :yb624:  
Na minha aréa há revistas melhores, mais especificas é claro, como certamente haverá em todas as areas, mas dizer que o que lá sai não presta ou é dúbio é um exagero.

Abraço,

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

voltando ao tema, queria dar os meus parabens ao Reeforum pelo evento.

A organização manteve as coisas simples e como tal, tudo correu bem.

So acho pena que não houvesse mais tempo para cada um dos convidados. Num evento futuro talvez seja melhor ou menos convidados ou um evento em mais dias, de forma a "espremer" tudo o que podermos dos conhecimentos avançados do convidados.

A workshop foi muito boa. Penso que a unica coisa que não podemos fazer mudas é mesmo dos peixes..

----------


## Cesar Soares

Antes demais, gostaria de dar os meus parabens ao Reefforum, principalmente ao Juca por ter sido o principal impulsionador deste evento fantástico... Tudo correu muito bem na minha opinião, desde o sitio mais do que adequado para este tipo de situações ate á excelência de todos os oradores... 

A mim pessoalmente agradou me muito o Anthony Calfo pela facilidade de comunicaçao que denotou e pelo vasto conhecimento numa área ainda muito verde em Portugal: a propagação de corais. 
Nao tive, infelizmente a oportunidade de ouvir toda a palestra do Gustavo porque tambem eu como o Pedro Pacheco e outros chegamos atrasados.
No entanto, acho no minimo estranho que uma pessoa como o Gustavo Duarte que aparentemente é biólogo Marinho com Mestrado em Oceanografia e tem anos e anos de aquariofilia tenha cometido tantos erros, imprecisões e desenquadramentos como afirma o Pedro Azevedo... Isto, quando ainda por cima, segundo o Gustavo, toda a sua palestra é fundamentada em outros estudos ja comprovados... Portanto, tenho sérias dúvidas de que a apresentação do Gustavo tenha sido assim tão má...

E nao querendo aqui julgar ninguém, acho no minimo estranho que uma pessoa como o Pedro que se diz (e vê-se que sim e isso nao está em questão) ter vastíssimos conhecimentos nesta área, nao tenha sequer abordado o Gustavo no intervalo da sua apresentaçao ou na pausa para almoço ou noutro momento qualquer e venha agora aqui para o fórum num tópico de parabenização do evento "atacar" desta forma... Já explicaste lá atrás, Pedro, porque nao interviste, mas nao achas que se foi assim tão má, deverias ter pelo menos conversado com o Gustavo? Era o que eu acho que teria feito no teu lugar...

E mais, 90% dos membros que frequentam este forum (eu incluido) nao têm sequer conhecimentos para acompanhar nem tao pouco opinar sobre este assunto de fotossintese e pigmentaçao dos corais que agora surgiu, o que nao quer dizer que nao se deva discuti-lo... Mas por vezes, e ao ler alguns posts de alguns membros, parece-me que a ansia de demonstrar conhecimentos aprofundados sobre determinada matéria se sobrepõe áquilo que realmente interessa: manter os animais saudáveis... E toda a informação que realmente interessa passa a ser secundária e usam-se termos e conceitos que nao são realmente importantes do ponto de vista aquarófilo... Nao é preciso ser-se licenciado, mestrado, doutorado, ou possuir outro grau qualquer para se ter um aquário saudável... Os melhores aquários que ja vi na minha vida quer ao vivo quer em fotografias são de pessoas com muitos anos de aquariofilia e nao de pseudo-entendidos com 3 ou 4 licenciaturas...

Espero que a discussão que aqui se gerou continue, mas noutro tópico... Se calhar sugeria ao Juca que criasse um sub-tópico do género "advanced topics" semelhante ao do Reefcentral onde se poderiam discutir estes temas um pouco mais complexos...

Uma vez mais, os meus sinceros parabéns ao Juca e ao Reefforum pela excelente oportunidade que nos foi proporcionada...

Abraços

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas César  :Smile:  é Pedro Fernandes, O Pedro Azevedo não tem nada a vêr com isto  :yb624:  

O P. Azevedo é um rapazote porreiro  :Smile:  ainda me trouxe meio Kilo de algas! Quan to ao Pedro Alves não conheço, e pondo de parte qualquer questão técnica, e se prima pela frontalidade, poderia ter interpelado o Gustavo durante a palestra, nos intervalos, ao almoço, ou mesmo no final. Falta de oportunidade não foi de certeza.
Independentemente da palestra, o Gustavo fez milhares de kilómetros para estar presente, e nem que tivesse feito a pior palestra de sempre merece o nosso carinho e uma abordagem no minimo dos minimos mais cuidadosa.
Troquei umas breves palavras com ele no final e é de facto uma pessoa muito acessivel e simpática.


Quanto ao tema do tópico, Tem é que se realçar o valor do Evento e o impulso que este vai/está a  ter na Aquariofilia, o resto são pormenores. Acredito que havendo um próximo, terá uma maior participação e igual ou ainda mais qualidade que este, já que de certeza alguns problemas serão corrigidos ( refiro-me por exemplo ao tempo que houve para a palestra do Borneman, que poderia ter-se tornando ainda mais interessante.) 

Na área da Propagação penso que se tenha dado um grande salto,futuramente, talvez com alguns membros a montar aquarios exclusivamente para Propagar . Nisso acho que o evento foi fundamental !  :Smile:  A vêr vamos!

Tambem acho que se deve destacar o empenho e participação dos patrocinadores, afinal foram fundamentais.

Uma ultima Achega: Pedro Fernandes, pareces ter uns conhecimentos técnicos e cientificos bastante interessantes, é pena que estando inscrito desde Abril só agora tenhas começado a participar e logo neste topico.
Esperemos então que esses bons conhecimentos ajudem todos no forum.

----------


## João M Monteiro

*NOTA de MODERAÇÃO*

Já ontem tinha feito um pedido no sentido de não ser forçado a moderar este tópico em particular, atendendo à natureza do mesmo. Felizmente isso foi compreendido e situação sanada.

Agora sou forçado a intervir.

Há minutos atrás, quando liguei, deparei-me com mensagens e comentários do membro *Pedro Fernandes* que começaram por ser deselegantes e  mais tarde foram realmente ofensivos para com um convidado do RF no evento de ontem.

E porque tais comentários ofensivos foram feitos neste espaço, é também aqui que tenho que intervir, e não por mp, como desejaria.

O teor desses comentários excedeu tudo o que possa considerar-se aceitável neste forum. Privilegiamos a liberdade de expressão e a troca de ideias, mesmo com alguns excessos decorrentes do calor da mesma, abstendo-nos, ao máximo, de intervir. 

Mas há limites que não podem ser ultrapassados; o primeiro desses limites é o respeito pelos demais, sejam quem forem, mas com maior acuidade tratando-se de um convidado nosso.

E uma coisa é contestar, fundamentadamente, as opiniões, teses ou teorias apresentadas, outra, muito diferente, é partir para a ofensa gratuita


Deste modo, começo por convidar o membro Pedro Fernandes a apresentar, publicamente, o seu pedido de desculpas ao nosso convidado Gustavo Duarte pela forma como se lhe dirigiu, neste tópico, e por mais de uma vez.

Se este convite não for aceite, e em defesa de um conjunto de princípios de que não podemos - nem queremos - abdicar, teremos que o suspender.

Solicito também aos demais membros do RF que se abstenham de continuar a comentar esta situação, para não a empolar ainda mais. 

João M Monteiro

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caros Amigos,

Acho sinceramente que estamos a exagerar um pouco nesta situação!

Nem o Pedro queria de forma alguma atacar o Gustavo, nem o Gustavo necessitava de se sentir atacado de forma alguma!

E apesar de não conhecer o Gustavo além dos 15 minutos passados na minha loja, posso afirmar que quando alguém tem a certeza do que diz pode facilmente rebater as questões que lhe são postas. E neste caso ainda não vi uma resposta ao que o Pedro afirma, e atenção que apenas estou a constatar o que li pois infelizmente não pude ir ver o evento, além de neste caso específico não ter conhecimentos e informação suficiente para saber quem está a falar verdade. Não ponho em causa os conhecimentos do Gustavo, nem posso pois a minha prática de 22 anos de aquariofilia apenas me dão um conheço empírico desta ciência não exacta que é a aquariofilia, e o que muito estudo sobre o assunto apenas servem para eu aprender o porquê de certas coisas que sei que funcionam acontecerem dentro dos meus aquários.

Quanto ao Pedro, é uma pessoa que conheço pessoalmente e já relativamente bem, e é uma das pessoas mais educadas e de bem que conheço (talvez até demais), e só a sua falta de experiência em algumas situações da vida devido à sua ainda terna idade (que inveja!!!! :yb624:  ), é que este tópico enveredou pelo caminho que se viu. No entanto é das pessoas mais bem informadas no tema que conheço, e conheço algumas, e com a bagagem que o seu curso de Eng. Física Tecnológica do IST lhe traz para este assunto, leva-me a aceitar com bastante certeza o que diz.

Mais uma vez, e para que não fiquem quaisquer dúvidas sobre a minha intenção, não estou a defender ninguém pois já tive a oportunidade de dizer pessoalmente ao Pedro o que achava em que ele tinha errado.

Quanto ao Gustavo, ele está convidado a vir a Portugal as vezes que quiser mesmo sendo Brasileiro (como ele próprio afirma)  :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:  , e será sempre bem recebido tanto por qualquer um de nós como pelo próprio Pedro, e tenho a certeza do que afirmo.

Para terminar só queria dar uma outra achega, e neste caso ao Roberto_Denadai, felizmente que vivemos numa democracia e as pessoas não são banidas por expressarem as suas ideias nem por defenderem os seus ideais, apesar de por vezes nós não concordarmos com as mesmas (e não me estou a referir a este caso em concreto pois já ultrapassei essa fase), por isso acho que esse tipo de atitude é comparável aquilo que foi criticado por si! E isto é para ver se amenizamos a conversa pois acho que está na altura de começarmos a ser construtivos!

Cmpts e obrigado a todos,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Gil...  :Admirado:  Tens razao :SbOk3:  , peço desculpa ao Pedro Azevedo... Queria dizer Pedro Fernandes...

Abraços
César Soares

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Estás desculpado (estava a ver que ninguem me metia ao barulho!!! lol).
Obrigado Gil, sempre atento!!!! (nem tinha reparado).

Obs:Eu já vos tou farto de dizer, é só repararem na frase em baixo do meu amigo Twain  :Whistle:  
Cump.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Gostaria de deixar claro a todos os portugueses que aqui me receberam, os que conversei e os que não conversei, que fui MUITO bem recebido.

Fui recebido aqui por todos com um carinho e simpatia como nunca imaginei receber, e é isso que levo para casa. 

Tento ser o mais acessível possível, e obviamente nunca me furtei nem nunca me furtarei de debater qualquer assunto. Já sou usuário de fóruns a mais de 6 anos, de forma permanente e constante, e sei como funciona, como é difícil a comunicação através da internet. Somando toos os foruns que participei já tenho mais de 8000 mensagens em fóruns, mas nunca estamos blindados a determinadas críticas.

Não vou interferir nas decisões políticas do Fórum.

Então quero que todos saibam que o que ficou foi simpatia, receptividade.

No mundo, existem pessoas de todos os tipos. Aqui em portugal, 99% delas são educadas e simpáticas com os visitantes.

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caros Amigos,

Devido aqui ao trabalho da loja o meu "post" chegou após a mensagem do João Monteiro, mas volto a afirmar que estamos a exagerar um pouco!!

E desta vez tenho que partir em defesa do Pedro, pois não acho que o mesmo tenha sido assim tão ofensivo como algumas pessoas o têm afirmado, e acho sinceramente que estão a fazer-lhe tudo o que lhe estão a criticar!

Vamos lá pôr um ponto de ordem à mesa e começar a pensar como adultos!

Como alguém já disse, quem nunca errou que atire a primeira pedra!!!

E para o suspender terão que suspender algumas outras pessoas deste fórum com situações bastante mais graves.

Eu peço desculpa aos utilizadores deste fórum, mas da mesma forma que critiquei o Pedro pessoalmente pela forma como reagiu ( e só por isso porque ainda não vi uma resposta às questões por ele colocadas, e isto em nada tem a ver com o Gustavo a quem peço desculpa por estar a envolver nesta discussão que já o ultrapassou inclusivamente a ele!), também não posso ficar a ver fazer, sem me manifestar, fazerem o mesmo que lhe estão a criticar.

A todos as minhas desculpas por este desabafo, e volto a apelar ao acalmar da situação!

Preocupem-se com a aquariofilia, que por certo o Gustavo não necessita que tanta gente o defenda!

Cmpts e obrigado,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Vou-me repetir- Há mais coisas na vida para além da aquariofilia. Quando conchecemos as pessoas e falamos com elas cara a cara é muito mais dificil de dizermos coisa desagradáveis.
Vamos aos factos:
O Pedro existe e já veio uma vez a minha casa ver o aquario . Conhecia-o por Pedro Alves e não Fernandes. Nãoo conheço  para além disso excepto nas suas excelentes interveções nestes temas da iluminação noutro Forúm . Penso que já lá era por vezes um pouco, como hei-de dizer..., acutilante mas nunca mal educado nas suas intervenções. mas eu também o sou geralmente . 
Acho que ele errou concretamente na forma como se dirigiu ao Gustavo em 2 ocasiões :
"...è no minímo ridículo..."
Bastaria substituir por" não me parece correcto" que estou certo ,seria o que ele usaria num dialogo cara a cara.
" acabou se sair da sua área de competençia, dizendo disparates atrás de disparates..."
Bastaria substituir por :
"no meu entender generalizou um pouco as conclusões que me parecem em alguns casos erradas "
não fazemos Juizos de valor e competencia de uma pessoa em que area seja através de uma só palestra de 40 minutos. 

Em resposta a minha questão sobre a sua formação comparou os currículos incompletos do Eric e do Gustavo duma foram deselegante e sarcástica.

"não tirando merito a ninguem, adivinha lá, de qual das duas pessoas com estas formações eu fiquei sabado com melhor impressão?"
Isto bastava ... não ter existido!

Pedro eu sou muito frontal e acho que as tuas intervenções são uma mais valia, se eliminares o tom de desafio . Eu sei do que estou a falar porque já fui assim, agora tenho é quase 40 anos.
Se achares que tenho razão, faz-me um favor ou melhor faz-nos um favor , pede desculpa e continuemos a discussão sobre todos os pontos em que discordaste.

As suspensões e as ameaças de suspensão são perfeitamente desnecessárias num caso destes. Desvirtuam a grandeza de saber reconhecer o erro e pedir desculpa .

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Rui,

Se fosses uma gaja......!!!!!!! Ou se tivesses um aquário grande.....!!!

Uppppsss!!! O gajo tem um aquário ENOOOORRRRRMMMMEEEE!!!!!!

 :Coradoeolhos:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Abraços e obrigado,

Já me estava a sentir mal por estar sozinho a achar que era preciso um novo 25 de Abril!!! hehehehehehehhe!!!!

Eduardo!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Conheço muito bem o Pedro e além de uma excelente pessoa, tenho-o como muito educado. Percebo e concordo que as suas palavras não foram as mais adequadas e que a sua intervenção não teve um timing muito feliz. Mas, conhecendo-o como conheço o que Vos posso dizer é que se não fez uma intervenção no Evento, foi porque é demasiado timido para o fazer. Os seus conhecimentos são muito vastos nesta área e sem dúvida que seria interessante que se encontrasse com o Gustavo para discutirem (no bom sentido da palavra) os dois.

Assim, desafio o Gustavo, caso ainda permaneças por terras lusas, que me contactes, pois eu contactarei o Pedro e desde já os convido aos dois a virem tomar um copo cá a casa. O Pedro sabe onde é, e a ti vou buscar-te onde estiveres!

Um abraço aos dois,
Diogo

PS - João Monteiro - penso que a suspensão do Pedro é algo demasiado forte para um caso destes e se os estás a fazer, estou convencido, que será por cordialidade para com o Gustavo, e isso, penso que nem ele quererá. 

(Se for pelo tom das palavras, então eu já tinha sido expulso umas 6 vezes!!!!! :yb665:   :yb665:  )

----------


## João M Monteiro

Tenho que dizer mais uma coisa neste tópico. Será a última.

Quem frequenta o RF, sabe que é a primeira vez que me vejo forçado a tomar uma posição destas. Quem me conhece melhor, imaginará quanto me está a custar fazê-lo e abrir este precedente.

Não considero aceitáveis os comentários que li num tópico com a natureza deste em relação a um convidado que se dispôs, graciosamente, a atravessar o Atlântico para abrilhantar o evento que organisámos.

E não se trata de uma simples "picardia" entre membros, para poder ser encarada como tal.

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caro João Monteiro,

Vou também dizer mais uma coisa neste tópico que será o último igualmente, caso suspendam o Pedro poderão suspender igualmente o meu utilizador!

Não posso aceitar igualmente que se trate de forma diferente utilizadores deste fórum!

Posso lembrar uma situação bem recente relativamente a uns escumadores e ao tópico que eles originaram, e se bem me lembro ninguém foi suspenso!

Acho também que vai sendo altura de o Júlio dizer de sua jsutiça e pôr um pouco de ordem à mesa!

Cmpts e obrigado,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Desculpa-me João, mas não concordo contigo. Sei que és muito ponderado, mas acho que desta vez estás a exagerar. Não podemos esquecer que a escrita é ingrata e conhecendo o Pedro, penso que ele não tem más intensões - foi apenas infeliz na forma como apresentou as coisas.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - penso que o melhor é mesmo editar todo este tópico! 

Eduardo - radical como sempre - achas que a tua postura vai resolver alguma coisa?

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caro Diogo,

Não se trata de radicalizar a situação!!

Ou se calhar é mesmo isso, mas será que não o foi feito antes????

Devemos assim tanta coisa a um convidado que veio falar num evento (mais uma vez volto a dizer que não tem nada a ver com o Gustavo pois esta discussão já o ultrapassou há muito tempo)???? Ao ponto de o proteger levando a suspender um utilizador deste fórum só porque expressou uma opinião diferente????

Eu já organizei 4 eventos de aquariofilia em 4 anos de existência da loja Redfish, e sei bem o devemos ou não aos convidados!!! Ele veio cá pelos seus meios ou teve as despesas pagas ( não alterando isso o facto de se lhe dever um grande obrigado por dispender do seu tempo para nos vir aturar)???

Agora conhecendo o Pedro como conheço, não posso aceitar que seja julgado em público sem sequer se conhecer a sua maneira de estar!!!

E depois temos a já falada dualidade de critérios, pois volto a lembrar o tópico dos escumadores em alguns utilizadores do fórum insultaram um moderador do mesmo, chamando-o de metiroso com todas as palavras e ninguém foi suspenso ou mesmo admoestado!!!

Não sou detentor da verdade e nem tenho pretensões a isso mesmo, mas acho que sou uma pessoa relativamente justa (excepto quando se fala do Benfica hahahahahah :Coradoeolhos:   :yb624:  ), e neste caso acho que se está a praticar uma injustiça!

Cmpts e já faltei à minha palavra de não voltar a postar aqui, mas só por tua causa!!!

Abraço,

Eduardo

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Eu concordo plenamente com o Rui em sua ultima mensagem. E realmente acho que, apesar de serem poucas as agressões diretas, a forma com que fez levou todo o debate a uma guerra de lados da história. Uns defendendo um lado outro o outro.

O melhor é que o Pedro tivesse vindo no intervalo, por mais timido que fosse, e tivesse conversado comigo sobre o assunto. Talvez depois de uma boa conversa nem fosse necessário um tópico tão contundente.

Não foi isso que aconteceu, ele deve ter tido os motivos dele.

Eu disse que não me meteria na politica interna, mas particularmente eu me sentiria mal se ele fosse banido do forum por nao ter gostado da minha palestra.

E para os que gostaram eu diria que estou tranquilo quanto ao conteúdo que passei, já o ouvi e estou aguardando o momento em que poderemos conversar tudo isso ao vivo, pois não quero deixar Portugal com estas arestas.

Pode continuar não concordando comigo ou eu com ele, mas ao menos com esta possibilidade de debate, ao menos tenho a chance de ganhar o seu respeito, se não como técnico, ao menos como pessoa.

Não acho que estamos sabendo aproveitar bem o evento. Mesmo ao Pedro, 2/3 dos palestrantes o agradaram, então estão todos no lucro e devem comemorar, não rachar o grupo ou deixar os conflitos se generalizarem.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

Como em tudo na vida, não é possivel agradar a todos.

Aceito e compreendo todas as criticas que possam ser apontadas ás intrevenções seja de quem for.

Não posso é aceitar como administrador do forum, agressões directas ás pessoas, e nem muito menos aos meus convidados. Todo e qualquer um se pode enganar, ter alguma dificuldade de expressão, ou ainda não se ter conseguido fazer chegar a todos as suas ideias. O que não quer dizer que as pessoas tenham produzido um discurso de "_disparates atrás de disparates"_

As pessoas podem e devem discordar do que entenderem. Quando as pessoas não concordam, devem de discordar. O que as pessoas não fazem, ou pelo menos assim o penso (é uma questão de educação) é afirmar frontalmente a alguem que tem méritos de anos de escritos na net e reconhecidos por tantos, que só diz disparates.

Lamentávelmente fica o registo em nosso forum.

Por entender ser desadequado o desenvolvimento a que tal intrevenção levou este tópico, vejo-me forçado a encerrar este tópico.

----------

